# post your presents



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

ill start first got quite a bit of cash a jacket and some other small stuff going to the lfs tommorow ill post wat i come back with


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

very nice was the xbox for you or for your boyfriend


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

NFL hoody and some candy and the kids got a Wii from santa that will be used greatly.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

smark said:


> NFL hoody and some candy and the kids got a Wii from santa that will be used greatly.


haha i can already see it now


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

CHOCOLATE COVERED PRETZELS.
All I need.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I got an iphone, which I get to pick up tomorrow, some cookwear, and a Wii-fit. I think my parents are trying to tell me something! lol. I got the raving rabbits game as well, which was the main reasoning behind the fit board, but the more I read into it, I think I'll try the fit game out.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I got a really nice Speedlight (aka flash) for my camera, a shirt, some sweaters, and a cool new pair of Pumas.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

cascade 700 canister filter
$250 for another canister and a couple powerheads
5 lbs of Hikari Massivore!
Biggest bottle of Jagermeister I've ever seen


aannndddd

A GEORGE FOREMAN GRILL


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

George Forman's are beast! Me and my room mate both have the large one. We use them all the time! I like to think that we are being "healthy" by draining the fat away, but I think most people will disagree when they find out we drain the fat directly into another pan and use it to make a sauce... lol.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Shirt
Shirt
Shirt
Shirt
Shirt
Shirt
Shirt
Shirt
Shirt
Shirt
Book
Gift card (Walmart)
Pants
LED Flashlight
Wall-E DVD
Wii
Game for Wii
Candy
Deck of cards with me and my wifes picture on the backs
Cocacola ornament
Cocacola Cooler with stand and wheels
Nascar DVD
Disney ornament - Captn. Jack

My sister will be bringing more over when she comes back from my parents house in PA

And looking at the list you must remember - Yes I am in my 40s. 
If you act old you will be old.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Two books on amateur filmmaking and a hideous sweater. Luckily, I love hideous sweaters.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

TOS, why doesnt that surprise me? haha


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

A blu ray disk that doesnt play in my regular dvd player.....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe the player is on the way jordan...keep your eyes open....lol
i got a robe and a fish pin.
and a hug and kiss and a "i love you pappou" from my 2 year old granddaughter..which is better than a thousand bentleys.


----------

